

What's the best way to do Business Analytics for MongoDB data? - sachmans

I&#x27;ve distilled down what I&#x27;ve read so far:<p>-&gt; ETL to SQL? MoSQL? BitYota like solution
-&gt; Write Ruby and Push to Gecko
-&gt; Solutions like JSONStudio
-&gt; Other?&lt;p&gt;If you have done this before would be great to hear from you.
======
SaraTraore
well, I'm not sure if it would fit here but I use
[http://humongous.io](http://humongous.io) to filter down and visualize my
data (average ecommerce mongodb). Hope it helps.

------
sachmans
excellent thank you @saraTraore

